# I'm just not getting it!!!



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Much like my Panthers this weekend, I just don't get it. I guess I'm too stupid to do the math. If I want to use a 1/4" straight bit to do some inlays, what size bushings do I use for the cavity and filler? I'm tired of replacing my 1/8" bits for this.
Kevin


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi Kevin,

First you need to have a bushing that is designed for doing inlays. The bushing will have a part that slips on the barrel of the bushing which makes it the larger by width of the bit larger all the way round.

Take a look at:
www.leevalley.com
item 04j28.07
Hope this helps....

Ed


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I appreciate your response. I have one of those kits, but for an 1/8". I posted a question about where to find a 1/4" inlay kit a while back (maybe on woodnet), and they acted like I was an idiot for asking. I just thought there was some math equation you can use to figure out which bushings to use with a 1/4" bit. I have the Porter-Cable bushing set. Thanks for posting.
Kevin


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Here are a couple of thoughs for you, if you have a 1/4" bit that you want to use that means in the typical guide bushing set a 3/8" bushing might be selected. Now we know that the next bushing has to be 1/4" + 1/4" or 1/2" larger. Now comes the rub, 3/8" + 1/2" = 7/8" which is not normal in the set. The math thing is additional 1/2"...... so if you have a 1/2" bushing then the next one would be 1/2" + 1/2" or 1".

Now as far as using two bushing, I have never tried that so I don't know how well that would work... I just got the different size set.

Rest assured you are not a nut case on this subject and I know for sure that several places now sell these larger 1/4" kits. As far as forums go this one seems less prone to having some of the "issues" that other forums do.... so enjoy and ask any questions you want, "the only dumb question is one not ask".....

Ed


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for explaining this to me. Now that you broke it down, it makes sense. I'll see if I can locate one those kits. BTW, I don't understand why, on some of these forums, that someone would treat someone else like they are a moron for asking a simple question. There are new people to woodworking everyday. I'm really glad this forum doesn't have that kind of atmosphere. I believe you (and others) have responded to every question I've had, and treated me with the respect that everyone here deserves. And for that, I thank you all.
Kevin


----------



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

And just so I'm understanding all this inlay stuff (haven't tried it yet with my router)...

If you're using a larger bit, it seems logical to me that this would limit the size of any freeform detail. For instance, you couldn't have a a 1/8" diameter inside radius if you're using a 1/4" bit. And as I typed that I suddenly had the little light go on that says it's the BUSHING that'll determine the level of detail as THAT's what has to follow a patern.

Am I getting it?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, you got it rikimaster.


----------

